# ALtima 60 mph headon



## billyfrazier (Apr 18, 2008)

im sorry to say a tractor trailer changed lanes and ran me off of the interstate,i hit a wall at 50 plus mph front end collision,both airbags deployed,WOW the 2nd generation altima's are SOLID asa rock.car still drives-no front end or lights,car is mangled,but i got right out of door,a few minor injuries,but be careful w/o antilock do not slam on brakes at high speed or altima is sloppy,and has NO control what so ever! few of these cars had ABS-if your lucky to have one with it-keep your altima-very safe,now in a brand new versa-YUK!


----------



## trebor8820 (Jun 27, 2010)

Wow, sorry to hear that you lost your Altima.... but it's great news that it held up so well! Any pics of the damage?


----------



## Kraut-n-Rice (Jan 10, 2007)

Sorry to hear that , glad to know that the car protected you . Airbags did their job as designed.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Cars are replaceable...people are not. Glad you walked away from it!


----------

